# Toro 724 w/ H70: Fuel Valve Fitment



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Tecumseh H70 130176C mounted on a Toro 724

I replaced an original #33679 Bushing with an OEM Tecumseh part because 1/2 of the outer flange of the bushing/grommet had broken away. Working in sub-zero temps, I find that the valve is resisting going the final distance to where the square body would seat tight against the flange. 

Does the body of the #33351 Fuel Shut Off Valve seat flush up against the flange of the sealing grommet in the tank ( #33679 Bushing)? Or is the valve body supposed to stand proud of the flange by about 5/16", leaving part of the valve inlet tube that passes through the sealing grommet exposed?

After the fact, my recollection is that the valve was NOT seated before work began. However, inspection of the ID of the original bushing does not indicate that there is a lip within the ID that would prevent the inlet tube of the valve to pass through and out the end of the bushing.

Intuition suggests that leaving the valve body not fully seated raises opportunities for the valve to snag on something and be pulled out of place at an inopportune moment. Still, best to ask BEFORE applying increased persuasion that might crack a 44 y/o plastic fuel tank.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Gonna need some Pics of this Problem. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

the valve has a lip at the top where it goes into the sealing ring, as long as it is though the seal as you see it.you good to go


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.


As indicated above, perhaps 5/16" of the inlet tube remains exposed. Viewed from inside the tank, the outer end of the tube does NOT extend to/through the tank-side opening of the bushing.


I have twisted the valve to & fro and exerted significant pressure while gripping the flange of the bushing w/ pump pliers - enough pressure to deform the stiff-from-cold plastic bottom of the tank


When I get back to the machine, I am going to warm things, disassemble to inspect and proceed accordingly.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

There is an image in #4. It displays during Editing and Preview, but not after the post is saved. Either the image is subject to moderation or there is a new consideration to contend with.


Perhaps a link to the image will work http://www.slalom4me.com/imaged_a01/jpg/OPEquip/Snowthrowers/Toro724/2019.12.03_ToroFuelBush_01.jpg


----------

